# Do Not Taunt Happy Fun Ball



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Haha! Happy Fun Ball is one of my favorite SNL comercials though I haven't been into the show for a long time.

Thanks for the laughs I really needed it today.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wonderful blog as usual!!!


----------



## zoetheshort (Dec 8, 2013)

This is funny because my husband enjoys poking at Minnie when she's all huffy.


----------

